

Android Studio - The Beginning of Google's 'Xcode' - tagabek
http://taylorbeck.me/blog/2013/5/16/android-studio-the-beginning-of-googles-own-xcode

======
matwood
It is like people have never heard of or seen Intellij. The android plugin
supplied by jetbrains has worked well for my android dev. With Google directly
involved it should only get better.

~~~
tagabek
Great point. I agree, and I hope that collaboration between Google and third-
party developers will only increase what IntelliJ and now Studio is capable
of.

------
DirtyCalvinist
The folks at JetBrains must be a little annoyed at all the iOS devs who say
that now that there's a decent tool for developing Android apps they'll give
it a try. Android Studio looks to be more or less IntelliJ, which I've been
using to develop Android apps professionally for the past year or so.

And as soon as AppCode, JetBrain's ObjC IDE, became stable enough to use all
the time, I ran from the wretchedness that is Xcode.

